
Show HN: Platform for Event Ticketing - nirajs
https://eventgrid.com/platform
======
elvinyung
Can I get a TL;DR on what separates this from existing solutions like Cvent,
EventMobi, Guidebook, QuickMobile, etc.?

~~~
nirajs
EventMobi, Guidebook, QuickMobile - they are mobile apps. We are more on the
backend/logistics side. We work with few mobile app providers. We come before
that (Event pages, marketing, registration ticketing workflows etc). All data
flows to other mobile apps, CRMs, Marketing automation engine seamlessly via
APIs or webhooks or native integration.

Cvent is on the enterprise and on the expensive side. We are gearing for
Midsize that needs flexible event pages and flexible workflows.

Basically, what Shopify did for e-commerce we are trying to do for event
ticketing. Instead of a cookie cutter site, our platform allows you to
customize everything based on your needs including URLs, look and feel,
workflows etc.

Hope this helps.

~~~
elvinyung
I see, thanks!

